# شقق فخمه في دبي ابتداء من 270 الف درهم فقط



## elham (21 يوليو 2017)

.شقق فخمة للبيع في دبي ابتداء من 270 الف درهم فقط

دبي لاقون–DUBAI LAGOON
Schon Propertiesدبي لاجون - 

مشروع بحيرات دبي في مجمع دبي للاستثمار من شركة شون العقارية Dubai Lagoon

يمكنكم الاتصال او المراسلة واتس اب للحجز والاستفسار على الرقم: 00971564941122
يضم مشروع دبي لاجون 54 بناية ويتميز بقربه من مطار المكتوم الدولي في دبي الجنوب والذي يعد أقرب مشروع سكني استثماري من منطقة اكسبو دبي 2020 كما يتميز بوجود بحيرات بداخله التى سيتم الاشراف على تنفيذها شركة كريستال لاجون العالمية. بشكل أدق يقع مشروع بحيرات دبى فى منطقة محمع دبى للأستثمار 1 - 4 كيلو من منطقة إكسبو 2020 حيث فازت دولة الإمارات بشرف إستضافة معرض إكسبو 2020 دبي، وستكون هذه المرة الأولى التي يُنظم فيها المعرض في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا وجنوب آسيا ومن المتوقع أن يجذب معرض إكسبو2020 دبي 25 مليون زيارة خلال فترة انعقاده، وأن يأتي 70 بالمئة من الزوار من خارج دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.كما يبعد 4 كيلو ايضا من مطار مطار آل مكتوم الدولى مطار المستقبل في قلب “دبي ورلد سنترال” الذي من المقرر أن يستوعب عند إستكمال بنائه طاقة شحن سنوية تقدر ب 12 مليون طن وأكثر من120 مليون راكب، ليكون بحق مطار المستقبلالمرافق الموجودة بالمشروع:· مسجد· مسابح مائية عدد 4· مطاعم· ملاعب تنس عدد 2· نوادي لياقة ورياضة عدد 4 (عدد 2 نساء و عدد 2 رجال)

“دبي الجنوب” التي تضمّ أكبر مطار في العالم، مطار آل مكتوم الدولي، وموقع معرض إكسبو 2020، هي مدينة قائمة على على مخطّط رئيسي، تبلغ مساحتها 145 كيلومتراً مربّعاً، وترتبط ارتباطًا مباشرًا ببنية تحتية حديثة عن طريق السكك الحديدية والطرق البرية والبحرية والجوية. والجدير بالذكر أنّ هذا المجمّع سيوفّر مناطق اقتصادية لتشجيع الأعمال وريادة الأعمال، فضلًا عن قُرى سكنيّة لتأمين نوعيّة حياة لا تُضاهى.
للتفاصيل
00971564941122:
http://www.stob5.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16484&stc=1&d=1500645892


----------

